# I am getting a pigeon!!!



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I was introduced to the world of pigeons about 8 weeks ago when I found a pigeon in the road, he was young and hungry. I kept him at my place of business for about 5 weeks and we got to know him and enjoyed his company and named him Boyd. He wasn't tame,quite pecky... in fact when I found him his wings and tail were trimmed very short, I was told by many that he was probably used to train hunting dogs. Well, towards the end he tamed a little, was cooing at me when I tickled him...but I still thought he would be better off with his own kind. Luckily I was put in touch with a local pigeon rescuer, Arty, and he came and picked him up. I think he could tell that I had grown quite attached to the little guy so in a later email he offered me an opportunity to get a pigeon from him, one that was used to people and would bond without hesitation. Ever since then I have been reading posts here, learning what great pets they can be, how much love they give, and a few of the stories even made me cry! I have also noticed the very special group pigeons lovers seem to be, you are very big hearted people!
Long story short (too late?)...I have 99% decided to get one, I am so happy! I feel like fate placed that little guy in my care so I could learn how special, intelligent & beautiful they are. 
So, sorry this is so long, I wanted to introduce myself and tell you what let to my being here, hopefully I will be introducing my new friend sometime soon!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Roxy and welcome to Pigeon Talk....glad to hear that Arty was able to help
you and that if you decide to adopt, he will once again be there to help you
out. Likewise, that was one fortunate pigeon to be rescued by you and have
his/her life restored for him/her. I'm looking forward to pictures of your new
pijie  

fp


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll be looking for updates and photos of your new feathered family member.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to PT!

That's wonderful that you might be getting a pigeon  . You'll have to post photo when you get it.

Warning: Even my pet pigeons will peck, and wing slap. They are VERY friendly, but if they are in the mood then they'll wing slap and/or peck. It can sometimes hurt depending on the pigeon and the beak size.

Best of luck!
Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome Roxy! Thank you so much for helping that needy pigeon and getting it to Arty. I, too, hope you will decide to adopt a pigeon as a pet .. they are wonderful!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I are flying by to say WELCOME! too.

Yep, once a pigeon has found a way into your heart, you are changed forever!

We look forward to hearing your stories and adventures with your new one!!

One more thing: bet 'cha don't end up with *just one*...  

Shi
& Squeaks (who is an only pij who can't fly and keeps VERY busy keeping 3 cats and his mate (me) in line!)


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*WELCOME* to you Roxy and give Arty my best for me.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Victor I read the forum about your lost pigeon...so glad he found his way back to you!!!
I am sure I will be asking a lot of questions in the future about this and that, Arty says the pigeon will be old enough to home around the beginning of January, it is an egg now! I will have plenty of time to set up for him/her and think of names. I am trying to think of names for a boy or a girl, my hubby said the name should be "fly".
Thanks again all, I am excited!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Roxy, 
Welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thank you for rescuing the bird that you cared for. It is wonderful that you have decided to get a pigeon companion. I'll look forward to pictures.

Margaret


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Pigeon snuggles are the best and once you experience them it's hard not to fall in love. I can't wait to hear about your new additions once he makes his debut in this world. I know I would be very excited knowing an egg was waiting to hatch, grow and come home to me


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome Roxy, Your in for a treat cause were an odd bunch .

Im glad youve taken to pigeons as I believe every one should j/k.

If you have any questions dont hesate posting we have alot of open books in here, and great people to help support you


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, you are all so nice!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Im speaking for my self when I say: We try hard. 

At least until your here a while then it goes down hill. Haha im just kiding. Dont want to scare you away to fast now. 

Their are alot of open minded people here but not to sound redundante with my words, (the repitition of open, just and kiding). 

ANd to not be bias, because everyone here is wonderful, and extreamly helpful. Youve found a GREAT site .


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Roxy said:


> Thanks everyone, Victor I read the forum about your lost pigeon...so glad he found his way back to you!!!
> Thanks again all, I am excited!


Hi Roxy, so am I. To this day, hardly a day goes by that I tell him _Welcome __back Tooter!_ 

We are excited to have ya here.

By the way, pictures are mandatory here.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI ROXY,Welcome we are a mixed bunch of pigeon lovers you will find that we have members that rescue or have one or two pets pigeons and others that have hundreds that they race or show. Do not be afraid to ask questions as we have members that can give you an answer. GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Roxy,



Very nice...


Hello and welcome!


I would like to recommend you consider to adopt a few non-releaseables, which any rehabber will tend to have some of.


They appreciate a loving home, and are as delightful and charming as anyone could wish for.

Some non-releaseables can fly good enough for indoor stuff, and of course some can not fly at all, but no matter, they are all wonderful Creatures who soon enough become comfortable and easy wiht people...and non-releaseables of course can and happily will elect mates, brood and raise charming Babys, and the Babys then will fly as well as anyone.


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*Hi Roxy*

You will love pigeon world! Since I was 10, I always loved pigeons. I feed a feral flock every morning, and I rescued several injured pijies. Since november 2004, one decided to stay at home with little cousins ringneck doves instead of going back with friends outside...  Welcome!

Suz.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/230688832BLUWrW


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Poulette, I looked at your webshots and I love your pigeon! I had a stuffed loon that my rescue pigeon had a love/hate relationship with...kinda pulled at my heartstrings there...anyway, looks like your pet pigeon lives the kind of life that mine will, as a indoor pet primarily. Could you give me a rundown of your daily life with him/her (what is your pidgies name?)...how do you know he is happy, do you play any certain games, what does he like? Any info would be appreciated!...anyone can chime in here.....
Thanks!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Well Roxy, Tigeon seems to be very happy. I had another rescued pigeon last year, who left afer 6 months. Tigeon could go away, but he choose to stay indoors. I bring him in the garden in summer, and he always comes back, running to his nest with the stuffed dove waiting for him  

His life is based on my ringneck doves schedule! When they sit on eggs, Tigeon does the same. Their cages are next to his "house", a rabbit cage. He does the father schedule on the nest at day time, and when I come back from work at 5 PM I put the dove on the dummy eggs and he spends the evening with me, he is free do walk in the house. He can fly but one wing is a little loose, since his rescue. That is probably why he prefers to stay in the house, safer and well cared for  A very wise guy! 

He loves to sit on my purse, fight with my socks, and follow me in the house, running after me ... I think he knows that I have something to do with the stuffed dove, his true love!!!  

Suz.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk Roxy  

I have two pet pigeons (Jax and Paddy) and they are just the sweetest birds. Jax is very tame and Paddy, my latest addition is still a bit scared of me, but has sat on my leg and fed from my hand recently. Food is a good training tool  I've noticed!

I feel so proud to say that I own pet pigeons. It's funnny when I discuss with friends how I would spend my money if I were ever lucky enough to win the Lottery (I wish!). Most would splash out on expensive luxuries while I just want a nice place to live and most of all 'my own pigeon loft' . My late grandfather used to have a pigeon loft which I vaguely remember as a child, but I guess I was too young to appreciate the beauty of pigeons back then. I'm sure he would be so proud that I have introduced pigeons back into the family . I took a nostalgic walk this morning to where the loft once stood and wished so much that I could turn the clock back and be with his birds.

Anyway...rambling on here.....enjoy your new pigeon(s) and looking forward to lots of stories and pictures!

Lindi


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks! They are true personalities aren't they! Lovely creatures...
I am quickly realizing the more people I tell about this venture, the more I see how negative the public opinion of pigeons are...I guess the same thing happened when I got my poodle years ago, tons of people just don't like them!!! Oh well, I am sure I will be changing their minds soon when I have my new baby.


----------

